# Atlanta,GA-Sr. WGSD (former service dog) on CL-SAD



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Ad copied from Craigslist..this is outrageous and disturbing!

"Free White German Shepherd (John's Creek)

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-06-11, 4:27PM EDT


We have an old, fat white German Shepherd that is free to a good home. His name is Tobi. He is very good with children- he used to be a service dog. He has a limp and hates walks. He ignores other dogs and loves cats (he tries to chase them, but he's much too slow). He has trouble getting up and down because of a paw that didn't heal correctly. He's had all his shots and the doctor says he's in great health for his age. He's 7 years old. He is very loving and wants someone to like him. He doesn't bark, but he's big so he may still scare potential thieves. He is very obedient. We adopted him a few years ago (his owner died) and he was the fattest dog I ever saw! He's lost ALOT of weight the past few years. We got him because his face is identical to a dog we loved and lost. But, we've never grown fond of him. He's not very bright. If no one wants him, we'll just keep feeding and taking care of him till he dies. 

He comes with all his stuff. Dog bowls, leash, bed, all the food we have, and chew toys"


Location: John's Creek
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 716393027


Kathryn


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I've emailed and requested pictures and whether he is utd on shots and neutered.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That's so sad. I hope he gets a home that deserves him.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm speechless....









I hope there's some one out there to love this boy.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

..................................







........................


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

" He is very loving and wants someone to like him. He doesn't bark, but he's big so he may still scare potential thieves. He is very obedient. . . But, we've never grown fond of him. He's not very bright."

People never cease to amaze me. How can they not love a dog who is loving and obedient and then discard him free to anyone?

That is so sad.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Fingers crossed this guy can spend his twilight years with a loving family..

Kathryn


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Is this for real???? It almost sounds like a joke. If it is for real, these people need help (mental help, that is)!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

And a kick in the a**


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: kathybAnd a kick in the a**


I'll second that. What the







is wrong with people?!!!









It sounds like they were looking to replace the dog they lost..."We got him because his face is identical to a dog we loved and lost."...but guess what? He had his own personality...what a surprise!









People are idiots. I hope he finds a home where people will love him for being him.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I think this person is very smart....they want to get rid of a dog and how better than to make themselves look like an ass so someone will save this dog from these horrible people! 

Its gets people's attention a lot more than if they ran an ad that said "7 yr old male WGSD free to good home, has limp due to injuired paw and weight issue"...not many would be running to help.

OR they are just truly jerks!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Did anyone get a response?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I have not received any response from them. I'm going to email them again under another email account that does not have my rescue info to see if they respond.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Can't find the ad on CL now and when I tried to email them again, it comes back as undeliverable.


----------

